# Suggestions anyone???



## 05GTOMo (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!!!

Im new to the forums but Ive been reading them for years now trying to keep the urge to get a GTO alive. Well after 3 years of wanting one so bad, I worked hard, saved up and finally got one in April. I told myself I wasnt going to mod it until it was paid off but.... well you know how that goes 

Anyways, so far I have a Vararam cai and E-cutouts but thats no longer cutting it for me. My cat converter started rattling last week and my check engine light came on and gave me the PO420 code so that gave me an excuse to buy some LT headers and Im going to go catless when I get them installed.

Now that the itch to modify has hit me, I cant stop scratching!!
I figured I might as well start buying everything I plan on putting into the car so here's my questions.

1) Trying to pick the right cam is driving me insane!! :willy:
I want a drivable cam (being that this is my DD) but I want it to be right on the border of drivable and all out race car. I hope that makes sense...
Basically I want the most aggressive cam I can get that will allow me to drive my car everyday without worries.
I did some research and was wondering if 228/232 .595 lift, 114+2 LSA is near what Im desribing.

2) What should I do with my heads?
Port them, leave them alone??

3) L76, LS3 or FAST 102???
Im leaning toward the FAST but should I be?

4) Am I missing anything? :confused


Any input will be well appreciated.

And sorry for rambling, Im just a young buck thats a GTO nut trying to enjoy all my hard work.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/basic-mod-list-noobs-34256/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A cam's driveability has more to do with the tune than the cam until you get really extreme. My 228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa drives and sound tame but goes all balls out when you mash the volume control.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered the 228r cam on a 114 lsa which is supposed to yield awesome performance while still being drivable. Cam sounds good, may be a little agressive for a DD (for my taste) but for each his own. After the cam, I don't see why you wouldn't get a set of heads or port the stock ones out if you can afford it. 

As far as the intake manifold, the fast is a very popular brand for the GTO's but you also have to get a throttle body to go along with it. And if you eventually go that route keep that in mind & choose the right cam to complement that mod.

That being said, depending on how many of these mods your gonna follow thru with you'll need suspension parts so you can hook up and don't destroy the rear end of your car. Look into some performance springs and poly bushings.

Good luck


----------



## 05GTOMo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys.
Will my Vararam fit once I upgrade to the FAST?
And I haven't seen it on the forums, but has anyone heard of people running LT's to cutouts or should I ditch the cutouts and invest in a catback? Which do you think would be most beneficial?
Oh and I forgot to mention earlier, I also have dragbags so will the suspension upgrades still be necessary?
Thanks again


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm assuming your an LS2 because you have a Veraram.

The stock LS2 intake mani is junk stock. Get it and the TB ported and you will pick up an easy almost 20 HP. I'm sure the FAST will net a few more but for a huge premium. Based on you wanted a streetable cam I think the extra money for the few HP from a FAST wouldn't be worth it.

With the exhaust, I wouldn't do a catback, just find an axle back. There really aren't any noticable gains and its really more about the sound. The long tubes will make your car really loud so I would install them before picking an exhaust route.

With the cam, find a shop to custom grind you one based on your current mods/future plans.

Things I would really think about before going big power are making sure your suspension is all good, def look into a shifter if your an M6, and make sure you have good tires because power doesn't matter if you can't put it to the ground.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Will my Vararam fit once I upgrade to the FAST?
No, not without a reducer
And I haven't seen it on the forums, but has anyone heard of people running LT's to cutouts or should I ditch the cutouts and invest in a catback? Which do you think would be most beneficial?
You can do whatever you like, but I'd suggest an aftermerket catback since it saves you some weight beyond just sounding good
Oh and I forgot to mention earlier, I also have dragbags so will the suspension upgrades still be necessary?
Yeah, more agressive springs/shocks/bushings plus at least an aftermarket driveshaft. Depends on how hard you launch it. You'll be needing a clutch not long after you get that cam, too.


----------



## 05GTOMo (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, thanks again for all the info. If a FAST will give me minimal and/or unnoticeable power versus a ported intake manifold then I'll probably end up going the cheaper route..


----------



## Ponchohoncho (Sep 17, 2011)

Warning!! Following my sage advice can lead to depleted bank accounts and dysfunctional personal relationships, lol. 
You guys don't know me, 'cuz I usually hang out on the other LS2GTO forum, but my advice to you is to go to YouTube and search for the HPE MegaDeath cam on a GTO. The spec's for this cam are: 244/242, .610/.612, 112LSA. This was my first choice when I did my initial mods. Great sound, great power when combined with the other requisite bolt-ons, like LT's, cai, udp, ported TB and intake. And don't stint on a good tune, either! Also, since you're in Cali, are catless mids a good idea? I got away with it here in Florida because there aren't any emissions tests annually. Yes, you will eventually have to deal with suspension and driveline upgrades as well. A one piece driveshaft, Harrop diff cover for cradle stiffening, pedders or bmr polyurethane bushings, etc. are the bare minimums. While I had a blast getting to where I'm at, I can say that it was frustrating at times as well. Have fun, man, that's what it's all about.


----------

